# 3rd Music Quiz!



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

*Listen to the Teasers and guess the name of the tracks.*


*Music Teaser 1a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 2a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 3a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 4a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 5a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 6a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 7a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 8a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 9a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 10a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 11a* *Guessed Correctly*

*Music Teaser 12a* *Guessed Correctly*


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2012)

1a - Time after Time Cindi Lauper

On MY OWN !!!!!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2012)

2a Got my mind set on you - Geo Harrison ?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2012)

8a  (I come from the) Land Down Under - Men at Work


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2012)

10a Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

trophywench said:


> *1a - Time after Time Cindi Lauper*
> On MY OWN !!!!!



Not just a pretty face, then!


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

trophywench said:


> *2a Got my mind set on you - Geo Harrison* ?



'fraid not, do try again.


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

trophywench said:


> *8a  (I come from the) Land Down Under - Men at Work*



Well Done Trophywench!


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

trophywench said:


> *10a Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics*




You're on a roll girl!


----------



## Steff (Feb 14, 2012)

3- hold me now- Thompson twins
6/ what's love go to do with it- Tina turner
7/ take on me- aha
9/ we built this city- starship
11/ sexual healing - marvin Gaye
12/ power of love- Huey lewis


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> *3- hold me now- Thompson twins
> 6/ what's love go to do with it- Tina turner
> 7/ take on me- aha
> 9/ we built this city- starship
> ...



Well Done Steff, I thought you were in work from 11 ??


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for posting them all separately; I've plodded through the list before now, writing down all that I think I know and by the time I've listened, pondered and typed my answer - someone else has already got the ruddy lot!


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Sorry for posting them all separately; I've plodded through the list before now, writing down all that I think I know and by the time I've listened, pondered and typed my answer - someone else has already got the ruddy lot!



Do you have any ideas for 2, 4 and 5 or would you like some clues ??


----------



## trophywench (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd leave it a bit - I either tend to know them or not, full stop.  And unless I have a clue, your clues don't help.  If I have an inkling though, they help then to build on that.

Someone will be along soon who knows the answers!


----------



## Brendan (Feb 14, 2012)

Managed a few internet minutes in an otherwise very busy day 

2 - Mickey by Toni Basil?


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

Brendan said:


> Managed a few internet minutes in an otherwise very busy day
> 
> *2 - Mickey by Toni Basil*?



'fraid not Brendan, clues coming shortly!


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

*Clue Time:*

*2a* *lower appendage not completely tightened*

*4a* *excessively enthusiastic*

*5a * *hard graft for the reward*


Out for a while will check back later.


----------



## Steff (Feb 14, 2012)

David H said:


> Well Done Steff, I thought you were in work from 11 ??



but i dnt START til 12 lol


----------



## Steff (Feb 14, 2012)

2a,kenny loggings-footloose?
4a, manian.micheal sandello?
5a, dona summer she works hard for the money?


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> *2a,kenny loggings-footloose?
> 4a, manian.micheal sandello?
> 5a, dona summer she works hard for the money?*





Well Done, wonder how you'll be with the 70's next week ??????


----------

